# PubMed- Mindfulness-based stress reduction in patients with irritable bowel syndrome: authors' reply.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Mindfulness-based stress reduction in patients with irritable bowel syndrome: authors' reply.*

Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2011 Sep;34(5):579-580

Authors: Kearney DJ, Simpson T

PMID: 21806642 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

